
Visualising data structures and algorithms through animation - pushedx
http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~stevenha/visualization/index.html
======
Whitespace
Since it took me a while to figure out, here's a hint: click on the card, then
click the disclosure arrow on the lower left, then click around until you see
"GO"

Example:
[http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~stevenha/visualization/sorting.h...](http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~stevenha/visualization/sorting.html)
» Click the > in the lower left » Sort » GO

~~~
TallboyOne
I gave up 3 times and eventually came here because I couldn't get it to play.
That should not be this confusing.

------
pushedx
If you click "Start Training" in the upper right, you will be asked a series
of randomly generated questions on a topic of your choice. So far I've tried
the BST training and Bitmask training. I have to say that this is the best
randomly generated quiz system that I've seen. There are obviously some very
smart people behind this.

~~~
netvarun
Steven Halim, the person behind this, was my lecturer for the competitive
programming class I took in my sophomore year. Super nice guy who is really
passionate about teaching!

------
Borophyll
This will be great for my Algorithms class next semester. I learn a little
better when I have visuals I can correlate to an algorithm.

------
stevenhalim
Hi all, I am the initiator of this project. You can gave me bug reports or
suggestions on how to improve VisuAlgo (and its online quiz mode) via
stevenhalim@gmail.com. Me and my team are still actively developing this tool
and will update it over time.

Question banks for certain topics are not big enough so there is a small
probability that you can see two random questions that are the same. This
should not be true in the near future.

The code is semi open actually (all HTML,CSS,JS files) are on client-side. The
only hidden parts (in server-side) are the mechanism to generate random
questions and to verify answers automatically and also our graph drawing
database :O (you can draw your own graph for DFS/BFS/MST/SSSP/Network
Flow/Matching if you haven't notice).

Regarding slow host, it should not be the case in general. Yesterday NUS has
network issues that slow down the Internet connection campus wide. Normally it
is very fast.

~~~
pushedx
I noticed that you have Google Analytics active on the site. How much traffic
did HN push to your site?

------
bing_dai
This is absolutely amazing.

------
modarts
I think merge sort finally 'clicked' for me after watching that animation.
This is an incredible learning tool.

------
dinkumthinkum
This is a really nice tool, I'm surprised I had not seen this before. It is
very nice; I think the word of this needs to spread more and keep it updated
and add additional visualizations, particularly more advanced ones.

------
urs2102
This is incredible. Often times in a typical data structures class students
can get have a difficult time developing intuition for things like BSTs and
sorting. This is an awesome tool!

~~~
pushedx
Not only that, but it covers some very useful DS/A like Binary Index Trees and
Computational Geometry to which many students are never exposed.

------
techaddict009
I would have seriously learn Data structures if this tutorial would have
existed when I was in college. It expresses data structures and algorithms in
simple yet powerful way.

------
jmcgough
I've never been able to really grasp an algorithm without seeing a
visualization or stepping through it myself - this is awesome ^^

------
iamleppert
Awesome! I love it when people do stuff like this!

------
alexisn811
Holy smokes! This is nifty, I hope the project continues to live on because it
really helps me understand complex topics easier.

------
nitishmd
Excellent! Thank you. If this code is open sourced may be people can
contribute a lot more algorithms!

------
n1ghtmare_
This is just awesome! I absolutely love it! Bookmarked for life!

------
bargainhunter
This is just stunning. Bravo, sir.

------
rodrigoavie
Thank you again, Steven Halim!

------
SIGALRM
this is a really cool link, thanks for posting it!

------
feider
slow hosting (from singapore?) just killed the possible experience.

